# Attitude towards helmets



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

So when I first ever got on a horse, I didn't wear a helmet. I figured, if I dont wear one riding my bike, then whatever. Ok, whatever, it's just my head. I carried it over into when I had my son. I just recently changed my attitude towards wearing a helmet. I don't ever want him getting up on a horse/bike/ect without a helmet. So I wear mine. Now when we go past a person riding a bike, and they are without a helmet he points out that they should be wearing a helmet. My boy makes me proud.

I understand alot of people have the attitude that it's their head, so they dont have to wear a helmet. But if your decision to go helmetless influenced your child, or a loved one's decision to go without a helmet, would you then wear one?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If I had children, I would wear a helmet. I wear a helmet when working with 4H or any other youth groups. I normally wear a helmet barrel racing. Other times, I'm helmet less. 
It's really vain, but I just hate looking like I have an salad bowl sitting on my head.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm actually interested in the helmets that look like cowboy hats. the only issue is, you'd never catch me in a cowboy hat. lol Maybe I should just stick with the helmet.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I look horrible in regular cowboy hats...I cant imagine a cowboy hat helmet lol


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

No it wouldn't matter to me at all I don't wear one and thats my choice. Didn't wear one when my kids were growing up and riding. Don't wear one now when my 8 grand kids are growing up and riding. Just the choice I make I have no problems with people that wear them I expect the same in return foor my choice.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I have never thought about not wearing one. The barn were i ride, it is required and i have been riding there since i started, about 7 years ago! Only rarely on hot hot days do i wish i could ride without a helmet.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I look a lot prettier with a helmet on than I will with a traumatic brain injury. You only get one body, take care of it.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> I think I look a lot prettier with a helmet on than I will with a traumatic brain injury. You only get one body, take care of it.


Exactly.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I totally understand what you are saying, I just don't wear one normally. 

I wear them jumping, with barrels, etc. But for normal riding, I dont. Yes, I realize my horse could freak out and kill me doing mundane things.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I wear a helmet at the barn, in 4-h, and barrel racing or english but i haven`t done english myself for about a year. I don`t for western shows


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

I would feel the same way


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

personally i dont where a helmet the only time i have is at a barn i went to a few times which they made me. Helmets just aren't comfortable lol just my opinion. I do sometimes where a cowboy hat though for looks LOL .


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

I ALWAYS wear a helmet. I have heard of so many people dying from falling not wearing a helmet. It's a risk WITH a helmet, I would never risk it without.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't wear a helmet and I have a child, I ride western.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I ALWAYS wear a helmet - even on the calmest horses. I have had a very gentle mare gallop off with me riding bareback, and have hit my head when I've fallen off other times but have been fine since I wear a helmet. I've heard far to many stories of people dying from not wearing helmets and I just don't want to take that risk. Broken legs and arms can be fixed, but my brain isn't as easy to fix.


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

I always wear a helmet. Especially when recently I fell off and it didn't hurt as bad as it would if I wasn't wearing one.... i think they are great things.  I always wear one even on very calm horses....


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't wear one when I work my own horse, I suppose it's a trust/comfort thing... maybe it's wrong, I don't know. I don't feel like it's necessary when I'm riding Daisy on the flat.

I DO enforce that the kids I teach wear helmets, and I don't let them see me ride without one.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

I would wear one on a "new" horse (being trained that is), or a horse known to buck. But other than that I don't wear one. Not for biking either. I don't like the way they look, so I don't wear them.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Believe it's an individual choice (no dif then wearing/not wearing helmet for motorcycling ect...).

With that said however, I do believe anyone under age should wear one. When they become an adult, then it's up to them.

I do wear one, promised hubby I would. I ride alone 90% of time, though on a very trusted horse, but an animal no less. Things happen and happen fast. Just my choice to wear one.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I teach, and I train, and as far as I'm concerned, anyone that rides on my property that is under 18 must wear a helmet. If they're 18+, they must sign a waiver to ride without one. I keep 3 in the barn, just incase someone 'forgets'. But me, personally, I do Not use one, unless I know the horse I'm on is rank. My kids don't ride with one, but they will do ground work and hooves with one. Also, if they decide to wear one, they're welcome to, of course. 
Keep in mind though, that my son rides a 20 something shetland that hardly ever even trots, and is the gentlest pony on the planet. Maybe I'll change my mind as he progresses, but for now, that's what it is.


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread!

Wearing a helmet is a matter of personal decisions, much like wearing a helmet while riding a bicycle or motorcycle, or wearing your seat belt in a car.

Personally, I always wear a helmet. Horses are horses, and that garbage can that has been in that same spot for 15 years may one day decide to eat him.

If I'm gone or incapacitated, my horse is screwed. My fiancee has no clue how to take care of a horse, and if I wasn't able to ride, he would sell it. Which would not be okay with me, so I would much rather keep my brain in tact for as long as possible.

I do wish I could not wear a helmet as they are not the best fashion statement nor are they the most comfortable, but the benefits far outweigh the downfalls IMO.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

the way i see it........ you wear a seat belt when in a car.......why not a helmet when riding. Same thing to me. I always ride wiht a helmet , i feel very naked without it. lol. 

: )


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, it doesnt look so bad. I suppose I could check it out. It would keep your hat from flying off if doing a speed event anyhow. lol


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I was always required to wear one when I rode as a kid. Not sure what the age is when it isn't 'required' anymore but once I started riding again as an adult I haven't worn one. I think if I was doing jumping or something like that, not just riding around in circles in an arena, I would wear one. My sister was thrown from a horse once and banged her head so hard she went blind for a couple minutes! Luckily her vision came right back. I have been thrown before but only had to get stitches in my lip - and broke my pinky


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I always thought it was a little wierd at horse shows that English people have to wear helmits where Western doesn't?* I understand* in Western that the cow boy hat is a style and it does look a lot better than if they had helmits. *I'm just saying* I always thought that was wierd. It is almost as if they assume that Pleasure horses never spooke Lol. I have also noticed (well long before now but you get my point) that a lot of english riders have the strapless helmits. I've seen people fall off with them and the helmits seem to stay on so it's almost as if English is steering away from 'proper' hemits if you know what I mean. Once again *NOT* to say that a strapless helmit is not proper... maybe I should use the term 'trditional'? In the O/F classes they don't let you jump without a helmit that straps up under you chin. 

Ok back to the point LOL. I wear a helmit at shows and usually while jumping. If I am not wearing a helmit it's usually because I forgot to put it on. 
I grew up always having to wear a helmit and I make anyone who rides my horse wear a helmit (I don't want to get suied) so that would be my Niece always has a hemit on. My fiance doesn't always wear a hemit if I am persistant enough he does though .


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear a helmet 90% of the time. 

I bought an expensive helmet that I actually like wearing and think I look good in to encourage me to wear it more often, and it has worked! Plus I figure I've already done kindergarten, I don't want to go back.

My advice? 
- Buy an expensive helmet so you feel guilty not wearing it
- Get bangs (hairstyle); once you put a helmet on with bangs, you don't want to take it off - you get massive helmet hair that you want to hide - haha!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wear one, period. If you want more information to convince you that you should never ride without one, I will be more than glad to post some things on here, tho it won't be recommended for all users.

You only get one head, protect it.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

A friend bought my helmet for me. So if I were not to wear it and something happened, omg would I ever feel bad. That's if I survived or had the intellect necessary to feel guilt.
I agree Kelly, it's so simple to wear a helmet. You can fix a broken arm, leg, ect. But a broken head might take a few more generations of technology to be able to fix.
I'm not going to tell someone I do not know to wear one. But if I am riding with a friend(s), my family, or anyone and it's my property or horses, they will wear one. Period.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

While riding horses I wear helmet every time and always (I have to because I ride at a riding stable and we have to). Still, I think if I had a horse of my own I still would wear one.

While riding a bike I don't. I know it would be wise to wear it but... ugh, I have to admit it's an appearance thing :?. I still see it's more safe to ride bike than horse without helmet. The difference between bikes and horses is that bikes don't have their own mind and them can't run away, buck or anything like horses can do so I see there's more risks with horses.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I wear my GPA it looks awesome. I recommend wearing one. But usually do not look down upon people who don't.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a standard wearing helmets here, except in dressage competitions where it's against the rules because their horses are supposed to be so calm and obedient they don't need any (yah.. we can all see that at the top shows if people wave a tissue or the judge falls down..)

It's just that riding isn't like biking, bikes doesn't ever get scared, or decide to act up, or do anything unexpected. Horses do. Even the safest ones have their own will and bad days.

Still, it happens I don't wear any helmet, but it's really rare. I feel safer with it, even if I rarely fall off. It saved my life once too, falling off at a gallop and hitting a rock on the ground, my helmet split in two.  I got away with a light concussion. Of course, a lot of people would say it's insane to gallop bareback on an unknown horse in a group of 17 other riders..

But I know people who don't wear helmets and that's their decissions. I do think that kids should grow up with wearing helmets all the time, untill they're 17-18. Make it a good habit, and use one when you're around them. It doesn't hurt you.

I think the rule against using helmets in some classes are utterly stupid, it tells amateurs that if you're skilled enough you don't need one. Make it a free choice at least!
Nobody would go into a car race or bike race without a helmet because their car is ''so nice and obedient''.. so why use that bad excuse for horse riding?
Whatever excuse you have is your buisness, but teach kids and amateurs, at least, that it's not ''cool'' or a proof of skills to ride bare-headed.. we old riders already have our habits that's hard to change, so..


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

I always wear my riding hat, to me it just seems really stupid not to wear it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my opinion - 

If you want to wear one, wear one. If you don't - then don't.

It is your body, your head, your life, your choice. No one else's. 

NOW if you are on someone else's property, then wear one out of respect for the owner due to insurance reasons and liabillity. If you are on your own property and you choose not to - big whooptie doo da. 

I really don't care.

I choose to wear one, my choice. If I am riding with people who don't - so @#[email protected] what. I really don't care - not my choice, not my life.

Now on that note - I have seen far more injuries to other parts of the body, than I ever have with heads. I have seen many broken arms and wrists due to riders falling off. I have seen far too many riders smash through jumps doing damage to their spines, their ribs and their lungs. 

I have seen riders come off and breaking their legs.

I see it in the Hunter/Jumper Ring and the CC Fields. I have seen far more accidents during jumping with parts of the body being severly injured, than ever seeing someone's head smashed.

So if you want to preach to people about wearing a helmet - then go all the way and make sure people are wearing proper certfied safety vests too.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm. I have always worn a helmet, was required in lessons, then in PC, and now I wear one by choice. I do have to admit, I think people who don't are sill. Yeah, it's their choice, and I won't try to change them, but it makes me shake my head... Ah well. Anyone who rides my horses, wears a helmet.

A girl in my zone came off her horse, horse landed on top of her. She ended up with brain damage, but lived another 2 or so years, but eventually died as a result of the fall. No helmet? she would have died, flat out, and those extra 2 years would not have happened. Good enough reason for me!

I show ASH, and you never see people in the adult ring with a helmet. Standard attire is an Akubra style hat, cultrue and all that. I still wear a helmet, but if I get to the bigger shows, I may adopt a hat to improve my presentation, but ONLY for the show.

I value my head and my brain enough to pu up with a helmet.

Plus, they keep your head warm in winter :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I wear my helmet every time i ride, yesterday my horse had some rearing issues & i fell off, i landed on my feet but i could have been much worse so that's why i wear my helmet. Plus my mum would kill me if i didn't!! lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I never ride without mine on...just today, in fact, I fell off Sandie while we were jumping. She went to a jump off balance, ended up going to the left afterwards straight towards the standard of the next jump. She jumped right at the very last second and I fell off her left side and hit the ground pretty hard, landing on my back and slapping the back of my head into the hard ground! 

My neck is KILLING me now, and I can't even imagine how I'd feel had I not had that helmet on protecting my head! 

To each his own, I say, but I'm glad I wear mine...and to answer your question, when I have kids the rule is going to be the same for them as well! My personal opinion is "better safe than sorry"


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

eventer89 said:


> Great thread!
> Personally, I always wear a helmet. Horses are horses, and that garbage can that has been in that same spot for 15 years may one day decide to eat him.


Hilarious :lol: And SO true!! My mare is one of the calmest horses I know, but even she has her moments! One night, something spooked her and I ended up on the ground after she bolted, then bucked me over her head! She is NEVER like that, but when something scares them, they are certainly "flight" animals!! I like the security my helmet gives me - and so far I've fallen off and hit my head directly twice, and each time that helmet has protected me! 

So my personal choice is that I love them


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> So if you want to preach to people about wearing a helmet - then go all the way and make sure people are wearing proper certfied safety vests too.


I don't think anyone was preaching. :wink:

The horses at CARD are all incredibly good natured/behaved horses. They have to be since they are therapy horses. But last winter, a big piece of ice fell off the arena roof and a few horses spooked. Not all but a couple. The riders fell off. It's a good thing they had their helmets on. And correctly, I assume. Some of the riders don't have them on correctly,, which irks me. 

I wish everyone would wear a helmet. I'm not going to preach about it, since everyone knows how great helmets are. It is a personal choice.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I don't think anyone was preaching. :wink:


Wasn't saying anyone on here was - but I have been to quite a few forums where people will preach about it on threads where someone posts a picture of them riding, with no helmet.

Drives me bonkers. 

What I find, and find it ironic - is when someone posts a picture of them in a western saddle and no helmet, no one says pip. BUT the moment it is a rider in an english saddle, with no helmet - the thread turns into a chaotic debate about helmets.

Sorta double standards eh? So - what makes it any different from someone being in a western saddle - in the show ring or out trail riding - from someone being in an english saddle in the show ring...etc, etc.

Get what I mean.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't see anything different between what saddle you happen to be using, or bareback, etc. The ONLY time I ride without a helmet is if i'm swimming the horses, I don't want my helmet to get soaked, and I figure water is softer than ground :]


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

So if someone doesn't wear a helmet does that mean they don't value their head and brain?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I always wear a helmet (except on the occasional trail ride after a workout) because both my horses are big, tall, and less than reliable. As hot and itchy as it is, it's well worth it because it's a very long way down.

Kids should _always_ wear helmets, hands down. But I don't care if an adult chooses not to wear one. It's their choice, and hopefully mature enough to make that decision. Hey, they fall and crack their head open? Can't blame anyone but themselves.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

County, you constantly read into posts things that aren't there. 

What I said was,* I *value my head and my brain enough to put up with a helmet. Note the '*I*'. I never once said that those who don't wear helmets don't care about their brain. It would be a pretty sad person who wouldn't care if their head got stomped in.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I think this is a touchy issue with some people.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

touchy issue or not there is no need to be rude!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

brookelovesparelli said:


> touchy issue or not there is no need to be rude!


Hey I was NOT rude!


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't see anyone being rude...

I wear a helmet sometimes. If I'm going to church or out or something and I won't have time to do my hair, I skip the helmet but it's not often. I never wear one bareback either. Now, if I were on my TB, I would be wearing one, but my pony is pretty much bombproof, and it's not a big fall anyways. xD 

But at lessons, schooling, shows, I always wear it.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> Hey I was NOT rude!


Stop thinking everyone is accusing you...it gets old.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> I think this is a touchy issue with some people.





brookelovesparelli said:


> touchy issue or not there is no need to be rude!


It certainly seemed like it since it was posted right after mine. Including what I said. I don't know that just sounds like it to me but what do I know.



StarFeesh said:


> Stop thinking everyone is accusing you...it gets old.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

She wasn't talking to you, Trissa. Relax.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> She wasn't talking to you, Trissa. Relax.


I am relaxed. I'm chillaxed. I'm more zen then a pine cone. Randomness.:lol:


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I think like most people, that it's personal preference. I however wear a helmet whenever I ride. I have half a dozen of times not ridden in one, and found it really odd to feel the wind in my hair lol! On all the horses I did it on they were horses I trusted, but I trust my own mare too, and just recently shattered my leg in an accident, so I'm a firm believer in keeping my head safe. I banged my head hard coming off, and am thankful for my helmet!
I do teach teens and refuse to let them up on my horses without helmets on. I don't have any insurance or anything like that, but its also hard enough to watch them tumble off, let alone imagine it without a helmet on. 
I agree that it is odd how people who ride english without a helmet on are hit harder than those who do western. I figure if people don't want to wear one, then that's their choice to make, whether its bareback, english or western riding.
x


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone wear a helmet while driving a car? I read research that said most head injuries in car accidents could be prevented with a helmet.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's one of those things like seatbelts, where instead of asking "Why wear helmet" you should ask yourself "Why not?!". There are hundreds of studies all over the internet that have proven horseback riding IS an extreme sport.

The amount of lives you are going the literally screw up, outside of your own if anything were to happen is enough for me to wear one.Your family, husband, your kids, all your friends...who are you going to want to dress you in the morning, or do your tube feeds because you aren't even capable of figuring out how to put a fork from a plate to your mouth. What about a walk to the bathroom? you only wish! diapers baby!

*Horse riding* is the single most dangerous sport in the context of head *injury*

I DO look down at people who choose not to wear one. It's stupidity.

Medical News: Horseback Riding a Major Cause of Recreational Brain Trauma - in Emergency Medicine, Emergency Medicine from MedPage Today

Protective Helmets Prevent Traumatic Brain Injury: Horseback-Riding Injuries Prove the Case

*According to CDC, it is estimated that at least 1.4 million people in the United States are affected by traumatic brain injuries (TBI) every year.*
Among them:
50,000 people die
235, 000 are hospitalized
1.1 million are treated for TBI and discharged from an emergency department.
Every year 475,000 cases of TBI occur in children aged from 0-14 years and 90 of TBI that occur every year are concussions or other forms of mild TBI.
*Head injuries are twice as common in men as in women.*
Males also account for two thirds of childhood and adolescent TBI. The great majority of head injuries are caused by road-traffic accidents, falls, sports and assaults, but the proportion of injuries due to each cause varies according to age group.
Falls and domestic accidents are much more common in the elderly, whereas assaults, sports injury & industrial injuries are more common in younger men. TBI hospitalizations are highest among African Americans and American Indians.
*According to National Head Injury Foundation, causes of minor head injury are:*
a. Motor vehicle accident - 28
c. Sports - 18
e. Struck by/against events - 19 of the cases of TBI. Motor vehicle accidents account for 64 of these cases, the driver was under the influence of alcohol.
There are many different causes that could result in traumatic brain injury.
It is very important to know about the cause of TBI. This is because the same cause would have resulted in other injuries as well and it is also important in the medico legal point of view.
*The major causes of head injuries are:*
Road traffic accidents
Domestic accidents
Sports injury
Assault, warfare & civil violence
Recreational accidents
Industrial accidents
Alcoholism
Epilepsy
Road-traffic accidents
Road-traffic accident is the most common cause of severe head injury. It may cause multiple injuries in the same person. If the person is trapped inside the vehicle and if the medical attention is delayed, his brain injury may get worsened. This is due to respiratory impairment and excessive blood loss which reduce the oxygen supply to brain.
Motor cycle riders & pedal cyclists are more likely to suffer from severe head trauma than those who drive cars and bigger vehicles. Cycling accidents occur more frequently on main roads particularly at road junctions. Provision of cycle lanes, wearing helmet while riding can reduce the incidence of head injury.
*Alcohol and head injury*
Alcohol is an important factor in traumatic brain injury. It is responsible for head injuries that result due to falls, assaults and road traffic accidents. But irrespective of the cause of injury alcohol intoxication is associated with a higher incidence of head injury. Moreover assessing the severity of head injury is difficult in person who is inebriated. The conscious level cannot be ascertained properly. Moreover, the injured person may get aspirated during vomiting which occurs as a result of head injury.
*Sports injury*
Sports injuries account for 20-30% of head injury in children & adolescents. Horse riding is the single most dangerous sport in the context of head injury. Blunt head injuries are more common in contact sports such as football, hockey & rugby caused by clashes of heads and kicks. In golf it occurs due to swinging of the club. Head injury is the most common cause of death in climbing accidents.
*Other causes*
Domestic accidents and falls are more common in older patients. Industrial injuries are seen frequently amongst younger age group.
Fire arm use is also an important cause of TBI. Gun shots and blasts are also the leading cause of death due to TBI in military personnel.
*Traumatic brain injuries** (TBI) can have a serious impact on many aspects of the human body's ability to function normally, including a person's ability to maintain balance.*
A TBI is defined as brain damage caused by a severe trauma to the head and can cause a large number of problems. Balance impairments (also sometimes called balance dysfunctions or balance disorders) are common for some following a TBI.
One unexpected aspect of this problem is that compared to other medical conditions that can cause balance impairments (such as strokes or seizures), there has been relatively little study into the effects of brain injury on balance. Fortunately however, this is changing.
*Symptoms of Balance Disorders*
Balance disorders occur, at least temporarily, in nearly all people who have suffered a TBI. This instability can exist even when neurological tests do not detect any problems.
*Symptoms common to balance impairments can include:*
* Feeling dizzy, lightheaded, woozy or a sensation of spinning (vertigo)
* Burred vision
* Falling or unsteady gait (feeling of falling)
*Diagnosing Balance Disorders*
Maintaining balance is a complex multifunctional process that involves interplay between three systems:
Vestibular system (the inner ear balance organs)
Visual system (eyes)
Somatosenory system (joint and muscle receptors or sensors)
Normally, the brain receives and processes information about the environment and these systems work together to control balance. The primary test that is used to assess balance impairment is the Sensory Organization Test (SOT), which is conducted by evaluating each of the the three balance systems. Balance Impairment and Severity of Traumatic Brain Injury
*The severity of TBI is determined using several measures such as:*
Glasgow Coma Test
Length of unconsciousness (time in a coma)
Length of post-traumatic amnesia (PTA)
For TBI patients beginning rehabilitation, there is a significant relationship between TBI severity and degree of sitting and standing balance impairment. Patients with more severe TBI ratings also have more impaired balance ratings.
*Recovery from Balance Disorders Caused by Traumatic Brain Injury:*
A study at Wayne State University found that the degree of balance impairment for brain-damaged patients (specifically sitting balance impairment), measured at time of admission to rehabilitation can predict the Functional Independence Measure (FIM) at discharge. FIM illustrates how well patients recovering from a TBI can live independently after they are discharged. The relationship between balance impairment, brain injury severity, the prognosis for recovery from a TBI is underscored by this study.
For cases of mild traumatic brain injury in which there was no loss of consciousness and no clinically detectable problems, balance impairments (as measured by performance on the Sensory Organization Test), usually last from 3 to 10 days. However, subtle balance impairments that are harder to detect, such as abnormally high reliance on vision for maintaining balance, can persist for months or years.
Treatment for TBI balance disorders may include balance retraining exercises, general exercise, and certain drugs. Recovery takes time and recovery times vary. Some brain-injured people require assistance for years.


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

I wear my helmet pretty much everytime I ride especially at 4H events where I am an adult leader. I think that kids should *always* wear there helmet.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I personally hate helmets. But if I am riding a horse that has more energy than it knows what to do with I put on my helmet. I never rode with a helmet before until a family that I rode a belgian mule for was adamant that I wear a helmet. So I bought one. Then the next horse fell with me on her and I had a concussion and I decided it might be time to wear a helmet. 

But I hate the feeling of them. I cant really think, Maybe because I cant see up. lol!

And after being at a rehabilitation center and seeing two women paralyzed from a horse accident...i think I should prolly wear a helmet.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I suffered a pretty bad concussion which won me 3 days in hospital and a few ambulance rides back and forth from the trauma centre to the rural hospital I was at.
To this day, I don't know what happened but what I do know it had to do with me handling my old gelding, not riding. I did not have a helmet on.

I still have short term and long term memory problems.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> I personally hate helmets. But if I am riding a horse that has more energy than it knows what to do with I put on my helmet. I never rode with a helmet before until a family that I rode a belgian mule for was adamant that I wear a helmet. So I bought one. Then the next horse fell with me on her and I had a concussion and I decided it might be time to wear a helmet.
> 
> But I hate the feeling of them. I cant really think, Maybe because I cant see up. lol!
> 
> And after being at a rehabilitation center and seeing two women paralyzed from a horse accident...i think I should prolly wear a helmet.


Are you sure you have the right helmet for you? I've used tons of different helmets, all of which fits, but still not all feels good. Some of them I forget I wear (= good), some are the right size but doesn't fit the shape of my head properly, some are too heavy, some just feel bad etc. And it's not about the price either, one of the mot comfy types I know is a ''jofa'' helmet, the cheapest ones ever. But.. they look awfully ugly so I bought some more expencive but that I like xD


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have never NOT worn a helmet! I started out as a western rider doing western pleasure with a big palomino QH when I was seven and even then i wore a helmet- no, not because my mommy made me, because it was MY decision. 

I started jumping when i was 10 and never even thought about it after that. It was just a part of getting tacked up and ready to ride. I understand about the salad bowl head thing though. I have a larger head and all of the helmets I wore looked horrible! But I still wore them!

I had an IRH for the longest time. Those made me look like I was an egghead! But I recently switched over to the Charles Owen Pro Skull Cap II and I don't have an egghead anymore!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

CacheDawn Texas since you've decided to turn it into who you think are stupid because they don't do what you do I feel the same way about your type. Just plain stupid and can't handle any way but your own. I mean as long as you've decided to make it personal.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Why do less western people and more english people wear helmets? Just out of curiosity?


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

It's just part of my riding kit. Just like I wouldn't muck stalls and ride in sandals, I don't ride without a helmet. 

Last week, the horse I was riding decided mid-takeoff that he wasn't going over the jump. My face and head slammed into the jump standard. Because of the helmet, I was able to get right back up and finish my ride with only a bruise and some scratches to show for my troubles. Without it, I have a feeling that I might have had a nice concussion to go along with it too. Bottom line, helmets cannot be overrated.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, after my fall yesterday I went to the chiropracter...I was REALLY sore all over my neck and back. He took x-rays and when I hit the ground after falling yesterday, I threw my spine out of alignment, and now I have to go back for several sessions to get it re-aligned, plus I can't jump for awhile now :-( 

But if I hadn't been wearing my helmet, it would have been much MUCH worse! I've always worn one out of habit, it's just something my trainer always required...but after this fall, I know exactly what they are for and I am so happy that I wear one!!!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks wild_spot no sorry i had no intention of meaning it towards you. I meant others...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

You really like argueing, hey County?

She didn't say "your stupid because you don't do what I want you to do". She said that not wearing a helmet is stupidity, which I agree with. 

It seems you are the one who always takes and makes things personally, not everyone else. No one else has taken any offense.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

County, CacheDawnTaxes is a paramedic and sees incidents were people were stupid and get hurt everyday. She didn't say that the person was stupid but it was a stupid decission on the part of the person. She didn't make it personal.

You took it personal, when there no need to. *Yes i know your attitude personal freedom at all cost. i don't disagree with that attitude but you must be responible for the anything that might happens.*

And with the way lawsues are thrown here in the US, most barn owners are trying to protect themselves from them. Others are required to have every student rider have a helmet on by their insurance company. 

I don't were a helmet either, I understand and accept the risk of not wearing one. I wonder what is the tense strength of a riding helmet compare to a higher quiltry cowboy hat.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I like to argue? No actually I don't but then I'm not the one who said they look down on people that don't do what they do.

Kentucky my daughter is an RN in an Emergency hospital room shes sees accidents every day buit doesn't feel the need to judge people.

ETA: What I think is stupid is when people feel the need to call what someone else does stupid why should the world march to someone else? How much ya wanna bet some of the helmet police smoke, are over weight, eat pporly, drink, any number of unhealthy things.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

BTW CacheDawnTexas if you don't think its stupid I and others ride without a helmet then I apologize maybe you didn't mean what you said?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Why do less western people and more english people wear helmets? Just out of curiosity?


I know eh! Seriously! That is why I brought it up in my last post.

Double Standards right?!?! Being on a horse is being on a horse regardless of what discipline you are doing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Definately agree, MIEventer!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

ha ha i know Zach is so cute, he wears his helmet everywhere... We;ll make a rider of him yet :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

We sure will just not on buddy quite yet hehe


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha no Tinkerbell is more his size. Anyway we're a bit OT, sorry everyone!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah yeah soz every one. at least he's learning to wear he's lil helmet.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer - I think there's more English helmet wearers just because of generations of helmets being part of the show look for english, and hats being the look for western. That's the most I can figure. Around here, both classes have to wear helmets. 
And, I forgot to mention, if I KNOW a horse is really rank, I don't just wear a helmet, I put on the bull riding gear - vest, cage, the works. LOL


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Helmets arn't really part of the english show look, concidering they're not even allowed in higher levels.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Dressage is the only discipline in which helmets aren't allowed in the higher levels. 

For decades, they have been classic hunt and event attire.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's an interesting point. Does anyone know or seen any serious accidents happen in higher level dressage?

I would be curious to know how often it happens.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> MIEventer - I think there's more English helmet wearers just because of generations of helmets being part of the show look for english, and hats being the look for western. That's the most I can figure. Around here, both classes have to wear helmets.
> And, I forgot to mention, if I KNOW a horse is really rank, I don't just wear a helmet, I put on the bull riding gear - vest, cage, the works. LOL


Haha! It makes sense, since it could very well turn into a rodeo.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I look horrible in regular cowboy hats...I cant imagine a cowboy hat helmet lol


 
Hahaha. My dad has one of those cowboy hat helmets! Too funny. They are not practical though. More like a construction helmet. No chin strap.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> It's an interesting point. Does anyone know or seen any serious accidents happen in higher level dressage?
> 
> I would be curious to know how often it happens.


I thought this article was interesting. It didn't really say how often it happens in higher level dressage but this might be worth reading. 

Helmets


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Plus, accidents do happen in the upper level dressage ring too. And not to mention the training at ome for these riders, my wild guess is that most of them skips helmets there too since they're supposed to be too good for them and are already used to avoid them at shows.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Everyone look at this pic
http://cdn-www.dailypuppy.com/media/dogs/anonymous/Teddy_Welsh_Corgi_01.jpg_w450.jpg
Now don't u feel better?


----------

